# Pregnant doe with hard lumps high inside udder



## Sunny75 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'll try to be as complete with info as possible, but let me know if I forgot something

-Bali is a 2 yr old LaMancha doe; Due April 23rd (day 150), 2nd kidding

-No signs of illness

-Tested CAE negative last year, no exposure to CL that I'm aware of (we did have a buck on lease last fall, but he came from a clean herd and had no signs of lesions or lumps before, during, or after his stay)

-Kidded  twins last year no problems, ok milker (very tasty and decent amount), she had small orifices and quite frankly was not fun to milk, it was an endurance event, her udder was very round with smaller teats and very difficult to work with. 

-Dried her off in January, slowed to every other day, then every 3rd day, then stopped.  we checked regularly and her udder never got hard, hot or swollen, but she maintained a little bit of that "roundness" just above the teat and didn't slick down as much as the other does

-Got her on the stand Saturday night and feeling around her udder (just reminding her of the concept of milking since she's due in another month) and up high, I'm talking way up in the middle near the milk veins I felt several hard lumps.  there are a couple in each udder, some smaller, some larger, the biggest is probably the size of a small marble.  It doesn't seem to bother her at all when I roll them between my fingers and feel around in there, so I would say, no pain.  Still no heat or redness..

We are still fairly new to goats (this is only our 2nd kidding) and not entirely sure what's normal and what's not.  I double checked the other two does and admittedly they have very different udders (soft, longer teats, etc..) from Bali, but neither one has any lumps or bumps. 

Has anyone run into this before?  Any ideas what this could be and what to do about it.  I know anything is possible (especially with goats), but if this is a sign that she will likely freshen with problems (mastitis, congested udder, etc..) then I'd rather know now, so I can prepare as much as possible. 

Thank You.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer @babsbag @OneFineAcre @frustratedearthmother


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 21, 2016)

I have nothing but a guess here....   I've never dealt with mastitis - but to my ears it doesn't sound like it - and
if you are sure she comes from a CL free herd and that the buck you used wasn't a carrier (wouldn't hurt to test again)...could it be possible that you are feeling  the alveoli?

eta:  Found the pic on pinterest - but weird things happen when you click on the pic...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2016)

It does not sound like mastitis.
Maybe some type of fibroid ?


----------



## babsbag (Mar 21, 2016)

It doesn't sound like mastitis but I would have a blood test done and check for CL. They can have internal abscesses in the udder (and other places) and you would never see them. Doesn't hurt to check, just for peace of mind.


----------



## Sunny75 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses.  

I did think it might be the alveoli as there are several and seem different sizes, but here udder is so different from the other girls that it's hard to compare.  That picture is great though and the placement of what I'm feeling matches up pretty well.  

I believe for piece of mind I will be drawing blood and sending it in to double check for CL (she came here from a clean herd as a 7 week old kid) just in case..

Thank you again for taking the time to respond.  Miss Bali-Sue makes me nuts, but I love the little troublemaker..


----------

